# Anyone Know How to Correct a Mistake on My Profile??



## JonSR77 (Mar 10, 2022)

Anyone Know How to Correct a Mistake on My Profile??

looks like I am listed female.

I guess some gremlin out there decided to insult my manhood. But since I am just a couch potato, doing nothing, I think my actual gender is a pool of goo. So, maybe female is better than goo? I don't know. But if anyone knows how to change that, I probably should, I guess.

I do like Bruce Lee and Chuck Norris.  I don't like housework.  Does that help?


----------



## RFW (Mar 10, 2022)

I guess you will have to contact Matrix and have him change it  for you.


----------



## Lara (Mar 10, 2022)

Click on your small avatar on the right side of the toolbar on top of this page.

Click on "Account Details" in the drop down menu.

You can scroll down where it says "About You" and type your gender in there if you want it to appear on your profile.
I see it does say Female. Just use your delete button to erase that in the "About You" section.
`
There is no place that asks your gender (that's illegal isn't it?) but you can also scroll down to "signature" if you want to type Male and it will appear here under your avatar if you want to make further clarification...but your name "Jon" is fairly clear that you are male.
`


----------



## Nathan (Mar 10, 2022)

JonSR77 said:


> Anyone Know How to Correct a Mistake on My Profile??
> 
> looks like I am listed female.
> 
> ...


There's a lot of women who like Bruce Lee and Chuck Norris but hate housework, so those credentials aren't airtight.  Matrix can do that gender reassignment for you.


----------



## JonSR77 (Mar 11, 2022)

Nathan said:


> There's a lot of women who like Bruce Lee and Chuck Norris but hate housework, so those credentials aren't airtight.  Matrix can do that gender reassignment for you.


Joking aside, you don't know how to change it?

by the way, former nationally ranked athlete...and used to counsel ex-offenders, including folks who have taken human life, direct, one to one, in a room with zero security. Also interceded with two Vets in PTSD episodes...had to risk my life to keep them safe..

not the only time I had to risk my life either. Confronted a neo-Nazi group to stop them from threatening a teen and confronted a Southern based white supremacist group to stop them from murdering a young African-American man.  Had to endure plenty of death threats to get that work done.

so, no, not a pussy here...


----------



## RFW (Mar 11, 2022)

JonSR77 said:


> Joking aside, you don't know how to change it?
> 
> by the way, former nationally ranked athlete...and used to counsel ex-offenders, including folks who have taken human life, direct, one to one, in a room with zero security. Also interceded with two Vets in PTSD episodes...had to risk my life to keep them safe..
> 
> ...


That's a lot of credentials. Hope you didn't feel offended or anything but I don't think anyone could imagine you being one.


----------



## JonSR77 (Mar 11, 2022)

RFW said:


> That's a lot of credentials. Hope you didn't feel offended or anything but I don't think anyone could imagine you being one.


geez, sir, you really seem like such a nice man.  I have seen you try to moderate several discussions.  

As far as being offended goes? For me, you know, there are always some general cautions around kidding with people. The better you know them, the more license you have.

Generally, online and also in the real world, when men get together...sometimes that old testosterone kicks in and men start competing with and insulting each other.

Just trying to put a check on all that.

Yes, I am a man. I have had plenty of friends that busted my chops.

One of the worst was a friend who is a combat Vet from Vietnam, an ex-Marine. He has always been utterly ruthless with me. But we know and respect each other and it is in that context.

If folks want to joke that I am un-manly....get to know me a few years before you cross that line, please.


----------



## JonSR77 (Mar 11, 2022)

Lara said:


> Click on your small avatar on the right side of the toolbar on top of this page.
> 
> Click on "Account Details" in the drop down menu.
> 
> ...


 Thank you Lara, appreciated, I will try that.


----------



## RFW (Mar 11, 2022)

JonSR77 said:


> geez, sir, you really seem like such a nice man.  I have seen you try to moderate several discussions.


Keyword being try. I'm glad you see it that way. Close friends, I don't mind but I would be kind of pissed back then too. Not anymore though. I guess I just don't care as much and my testosterone has all but disappeared along with my sex drive.


----------



## JonSR77 (Mar 11, 2022)

could not quite remember a perfectly appropriate joke, but this one is kind of fun...


Three men were standing in line to get into heaven one day. Apparently it had been a pretty busy day, though, so Peter had to tell the first one, "Heaven's getting pretty close to full today, and I've been asked to admit only people who have had particularly horrible deaths. So what's your story?"
So the first man replies: "Well, for a while I've suspected my wife has been cheating on me, so today I came home early to try to catch her red-handed. As I came into my 25th floor apartment, I could tell something was wrong, but all my searching around didn't reveal where this other guy could have been hiding. Finally, I went out to the balcony, and sure enough, there was this man hanging off the railing, 25 floors above ground! By now I was really mad, so I started beating on him and kicking him, but wouldn't you know it, he wouldn't fall off. So finally I went back into my apartment and got a hammer and starting hammering on his fingers. Of course, he couldn't stand that for long, so he let go and fell-but even after 25 stories, he fell into the bushes, stunned but okay. I couldn't stand it anymore, so I ran into the kitchen, grabbed the fridge and threw it over the edge where it landed on him, killing him instantly. But all the stress and anger got to me, and I had a heart attack and died there on the balcony."
"That sounds like a pretty bad day to me," said Peter, and let the man in. The second man comes up and Peter explains to him about heaven being full, and again asks for his story. "It's been a very strange day. You see, I live on the 26th floor of my apartment building, and every morning I do my exercises out on my balcony. Well, this morning I must have slipped or something, because I fell over the edge. But I got lucky, and caught the railing of the balcony on the floor below me. I knew I couldn't hang on for very long, when suddenly this man burst out onto the balcony. I thought for sure I was saved, when he started beating on me and kicking me. I held on the best I could until he ran into the apartment and grabbed a hammer and started pounding on my hands. Finally I just let go, but again I got lucky and fell into the bushes below, stunned but all right. Just when I was thinking I was going to be okay, this refrigerator comes falling out of the sky and crushes me instantly, and now I'm here."
Once again, Peter had to concede that that sounded like a pretty horrible death. The third man came to the front of the line, and again the whole process was repeated. Peter explained that heaven was full and asked for his story.
"Picture this," says the third man, "I'm hiding naked inside a refrigerator..."


----------



## RFW (Mar 11, 2022)

JonSR77 said:


> could not quite remember a perfectly appropriate joke, but this one is kind of fun...
> 
> 
> Three men were standing in line to get into heaven one day. Apparently it had been a pretty busy day, though, so Peter had to tell the first one, "Heaven's getting pretty close to full today, and I've been asked to admit only people who have had particularly horrible deaths. So what's your story?"
> ...


Now that's a good plot twist.


----------



## Nathan (Mar 11, 2022)

Nathan said:


> There's a lot of women who like Bruce Lee and Chuck Norris but hate housework, so those credentials aren't airtight.  Matrix can do that gender reassignment for you.





JonSR77 said:


> Joking aside, you don't know how to change it?
> 
> by the way, former nationally ranked athlete...and used to counsel ex-offenders, including folks who have taken human life, direct, one to one, in a room with zero security. Also interceded with two Vets in PTSD episodes...had to risk my life to keep them safe..
> 
> ...



Lara's advice nailed it.   I was in a joking mood, had no intent to disparage you.


----------



## JonSR77 (Mar 11, 2022)

Nathan said:


> Lara's advice nailed it.   I was in a joking mood, had no intent to disparage you.


Thanks.  Appreciate you taking the time to be extra courteous.  It is appreciated.  My wife works for a major university.  She is on the CERT team and the COVID response team.  Phone calls in and out of here, all the time with police...local and state.  Even sometimes the FBI.  Just, you know super high stress time.  I definitely over-reacted and I do apologize.

My wife's university has a sister school in China.  During the early days of COVID, she was part of the team that got her China counterparts to send PPE over here.  It was distributed to the local police forces.  It's all good work, but, you know, with lives on the line...VERY stressful!  We need to win the lottery so that she can retire!


----------



## Nathan (Mar 11, 2022)

@JonSR77, I totally understand...I'm a recovering _stress junkie_ after 28 years between the local Sheriff's Dept. and State Dept. of Corrections. Life gets better when leaving all the drama behind....a nice lottery win sweetens the pot!


----------



## JonSR77 (Mar 11, 2022)

Nathan said:


> @JonSR77, I totally understand...I'm a recovering _stress junkie_ after 28 years between the local Sheriff's Dept. and State Dept. of Corrections. Life gets better when leaving all the drama behind....a nice lottery win sweetens the pot!


You were in corrections?  Oh, that must have been HUGE stress.  I used to counsel a few ex-offenders.  It was hard to reach them.  But the ones I did reach were very very grateful.  And I did successfully push a few completely out of crime and back into decent jobs.

One of the guys was very bright. High IQ. I just convinced him that going back for certification as a mechanic or HVAC guy was going to be a lot easier than the street hustling he was doing. 

I am glad that I did my little part in getting a few people out of a life of crime.


----------



## Nathan (Mar 12, 2022)

JonSR77 said:


> You were in corrections?  Oh, that must have been HUGE stress.  I used to counsel a few ex-offenders.  It was hard to reach them.  But the ones I did reach were very very grateful.  And I did successfully push a few completely out of crime and back into decent jobs.
> 
> One of the guys was very bright. High IQ. I just convinced him that going back for certification as a mechanic or HVAC guy was going to be a lot easier than the street hustling he was doing.
> 
> I am glad that I did my little part in getting a few people out of a life of crime.


At the Sheriff's Dept and Dept of Corrections I was a _jack-of-all-trades_ building maintenance mechanic, I did welding, plumbing,electrical,HVAC...both as construction and repair.   After 26 years with the SO I retired, didn't stay retired though. Strange as it might seem, I missed my career and so I hired on with CDCR and did two more years of _doing what I do_. That got me to age 65(eligible for S.S.), so I decided to pull the plug and live life.    Throughout the years I had many inmate's working for me, some were very talented in the trades, some I taught skills of the job to.   I treated them like humans, granted them respect.  I only had trouble with a few.    I always hoped that their experience in custody would help them find a place in the world to be a decent person.


----------



## RFW (Mar 12, 2022)

Nathan said:


> At the Sheriff's Dept and Dept of Corrections I was a _jack-of-all-trades_ building maintenance mechanic, I did welding, plumbing,electrical,HVAC...both as construction and repair.   After 26 years with the SO I retired, didn't stay retired though. Strange as it might seem, I missed my career and so I hired on with CDCR and did two more years of _doing what I do_. That got me to age 65(eligible for S.S.), so I decided to pull the plug and live life.    Throughout the years I had many inmate's working for me, some were very talented in the trades, some I taught skills of the job to.   I treated them like humans, granted them respect.  I only had trouble with a few.    I always hoped that their experience in custody would help them find a place in the world to be a decent person.


Can't imagine working all day in there. Those places smell something awful! And no, I wasn't there as an inmate.


----------



## Nathan (Mar 12, 2022)

RFW said:


> Can't imagine working all day in there. Those places smell something awful! And no, I wasn't there as an inmate.


Worst time of day was first thing in the morning, smelled like bad breath, feet and @ss.


----------

